# Gold Juniors with excellent management



## Jadefox (11 February 2007)

Any suggestions for gold explorers or soon to be producers with decent reserves and good management?
Haven't researched this myself but with the gold price looking like it might accelerate upwards soon I'll be on the lookout. 
Grateful for any pointers.


----------



## chops_a_must (11 February 2007)

Jadefox said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for gold explorers or soon to be producers with decent reserves and good management?
> Haven't researched this myself but with the gold price looking like it might accelerate upwards soon I'll be on the lookout.
> Grateful for any pointers.



VRE?

Re-opening bronzewing in the near future. Hedging guaranteeing a good profit margin. I hold.


----------



## Jadefox (12 February 2007)

Thanks for that Chops - just visited View's website and had a read.
Looks promising.


----------



## macca (12 February 2007)

MON, Monarch Gold

Have just completed a capital raising to take them through to production and AIM listing.

They have an experienced team that have succeeded in the past, hopefully they can do it again as I hold


----------



## Riles (12 February 2007)

Monarch's share purchase plan closes feb 28.
If you buy a small parcel now, you would be eligible for a further 20000 shares at .24c.

They will use this money to bring the Davyhurst Mine into production, and also for further exploration.

They aim to start producing by July 2007 and intend to eventually ramp up to be a 500,000ozpa producer. I haven't seen what the cash cost per ounce will be? They own the plant and a 100 man camp and infrastructure.

The spp will raise $10m if fully subscribed and they have $2.5m on hand. Total shares on issue after spp 312m.

I like the sound of this co. Typically the share price appreciates quickly as a co. changes from explorer to producer. Once the spp is out of the way we should see the price break the shackles of 24-25c as we get ready for the first gold bars around July.


----------



## maffu (12 February 2007)

NWR - Northwest Resources have a maiden JORC of 250,000 ounces of gold, their management so far seem quite good with low administration costs allowing them to sink a high proportion of their funds into exploration/drilling. They have plenty more exploration and drilling results coming in the next few months.

I hold, but check out the NWR thread, there is some good discussion on the stock.


----------



## constable (12 February 2007)

Jadefox said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for gold explorers or soon to be producers with decent reserves and good management?
> Haven't researched this myself but with the gold price looking like it might accelerate upwards soon I'll be on the lookout.
> Grateful for any pointers.



atv (see thread for details) management is highly experienced and feasibility study due for completion in may. sitting on over 650,000 ounces with great potential to realise more.


----------



## Young Gun (12 February 2007)

Mundo minerals , south american explorer has just found a high grade gold reserve..


----------



## So_Cynical (2 May 2010)

Just stumbled onto this thread...Gold Juniors with excellent management hey lets see how all the tips went?


VRE went into administration 
MON went into administration  
NWR have gone from about 30 cents to 8 cents
ATV have gone from about 18 cents to 5 cents
MUN have gone from about 50 cents to 13 cents

So much for Gold Juniors with excellent management.


----------



## roysolder (2 May 2010)

heg, hill end gold although a drop in sp have huge potential as they are cocentrating on production levels and gold / orr removed is fairly high.


----------



## Boyou (2 May 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread...Gold Juniors with excellent management hey lets see how all the tips went?
> 
> 
> VRE went into administration
> ...




To be fair,you should aknowledge the major market correction awhile back.Much harder to get funds for continuing exploration now.Most juniors are well below there pre GFC highs.

My standout is AZS.Management is rated highly.The legendary Tony Rovira at the helm and they have just announced a JV with Oz Minerals..for the San Eduardo Project in Sonora Mexico.This has been smiled upon by the market.


----------



## Putty7 (2 May 2010)

I still think GOA has room to move, they need results though and management is questionable until that happens, probably 2 or 3 months away.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 May 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread...Gold Juniors with excellent management hey lets see how all the tips went?
> 
> 
> VRE went into administration
> ...




The facts are the facts and putting money into gold juniors is at best a 50/50 proposition that doesn't even pay dividends...The Gold price is within 35 odd dollars of a new USD record high and these stocks are still struggling to get finance, and when in production...be profitable.

All things considered, junior Goldie's are just not a wise investment choice in my opinion, just look at how many established small/mid size producers there are with struggling SP's...besides OGC there all struggling.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2020)




----------



## brerwallabi (2 December 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> The facts are the facts and putting money into gold juniors is at best a 50/50 proposition that doesn't even pay dividends...The Gold price is within 35 odd dollars of a new USD record high and these stocks are still struggling to get finance, and when in production...be profitable.
> 
> All things considered, junior Goldie's are just not a wise investment choice in my opinion, just look at how many established small/mid size producers there are with struggling SP's...besides OGC there all struggling.



Quite agree that the vast majority of junior Goldie's are not a wise investment more a trading opportunity, some have gone backwards even with gold price reaching new highs.
Just on OGC, it is the most disappointing producer, almost the worst investment decision I ever made, how things changed.
I think I discovered a small gold explorer which was hibernating and lost its way with previous management. Some changes in management and new expertise seem to positioning the company towards discovery after many years of wait. I am speculating on GMN being the next big thing in PNG.
Only time will tell if we can say they have excellent management.


----------

